# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  I've got Jacob Zuma's cellphone number!

## Dave A

I've just received the following SMS:



> A new era has dawned! Join me as I make a vote for progress, a vote for a better life for all! Vote ANC on April 22. Working together we can do more! Jacob Zuma


Really Jacob you shouldn't have, man. Really, you shouldn't have.

Surely you've got more important things to do right now than send me an SMS.

But can I keep your cellphone number? There's this sweet little contract I'm looking at and your experience in these matters would help greatly, I'm sure. 

Good luck tomorrow  :Thumbup:

----------


## IanF

> I've just received the following SMS:
> 
> Really Jacob you shouldn't have, man. Really, you shouldn't have.
> 
> Surely you've got more important things to do right now than send me an SMS.
> 
> But can I keep your cellphone number? There's this sweet little contract I'm looking at and your experience in these matters would help greatly, I'm sure. 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow


Dave, 
They obliviously have your number from the *dinner* you went to with JZ. :Slap:

----------


## Dave A

For R1 million I expect a lot more than a plate of food. And the cool part is with JZ you know you'll get value for money.  :Cool: 

I see he's on Vodacom. Wise man - stick with the majority market share holder. That's where the big bucks are  :Thumbup: 

Seriously though - has no-one else got this SMS? Given the mobile phone penetration in this country, I thought doing the final push this way was a pretty smart move. After all, I haven't got an SMS from Helen or Patricia  :Frown: 

The ANC has been pretty organised with this election campaign.

----------


## garthu

Nope, got one some time back though

----------


## Dave A

Same one, Garth?

----------


## Dave A

I just got an SMS from Helen Zille  :Big Grin: 



> You can stop a Zuma 2/3rds majority. So vote today to stop Jacob Zuma. Vote DA. Call 0861225532 if you need assistance. Regards, Helen Zille


Ah, you care for me too. I feel really loved now  :Smile: 

(Also on Vodacom, I see).

----------


## IanF

Helen sent this one "U kan 'n Zuma 2/3de meerderheid stop. So vote today to stop Jacob Zuma. Stem DA call 08612225532 if you need assistance. Groete Helen Zille" :EEK!: 
I hate negative messages and this gives food for thought.

----------


## Marq

My message was from Terror and co. Also Vodacom. Same story as the others here.

I don't even know if cope is in our area - so he could have wasted a buck on me. But at least I know now that he really cares.  :Wink: 

Didn't get from any other acronym so quite disappointed now that I know you guys got stuff that I didn't.   :Slayer:

----------


## Dave A

It makes you wonder about what databases are being used.



> I hat negative messages and this gives food for thought.


I agree; running the _Stop Zuma_ campaign seems to be a gamble. Helen covered it quite well last night, but without the rationale behind the move it doesn't sit well in isolation.

It seems the NPA dropping the corruption charges was the tipping point for running the campaign. Up until then the DA campaign was very positive.

----------


## insulin

I feel so bad now! After all I have done! And not a single SMS...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## garthu

> Same one, Garth?


No, cant find, must have deleted it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Basically something like "Vote ANC for a better future", something like that and about 1 month ago. Seems to be multiple databases then if we all getting different message and times

----------


## Debbiedle

I got one from Helen and a personal call!  *Me speshul!! * *flicks fringe* She was too late though!  I had already voted for hard work and this woman can work!  Hope she can now inspire her PROVINCE to do so,  as effectively as she did the municipality.

----------

